# East Cape Fury



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

After spending some years in bay boats, we finally decided to wisen up and get back in a skiff. We found a great deal on a 2012 East Cape Fury with an E-TEC 60 on it. 42 hours!

It wasn’t all fairytales at first...there were a handful of issues with the motor since it had been sitting. Oil tank leaking, lower unit needed to be resealed, power trim relay, etc. The trolling motor was fried, but the folks at Bett’s in Largo got me all fixed up like new for a fraction of the cost of a new trolling motor. There were a couple small kinks to work out with the skiff, as well, but just a couple little things. Got all of that taken care of and we’ve been using it as much as we can. So glad to be back in a skiff!

I’m very impressed with the Fury and with the customer service at East Cape. Kevin has been very helpful and responsive. And I didn’t even buy the boat from him. The boat is extremely dry for a skiff and handles a chop very well. It rides pretty smooth because of the deadrise. It also poles very well.

Performance with the E-TEC 60 isn’t too bad. I’m satisfied. 30ish top end with 2 adults, a toddler, full tank, and way too much crap on board. 32ish solo with full tank and normal load of crap.























View attachment 77588


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice. A toddler on board? Congrats brother!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Gator Trout (Aug 2, 2017)

Congrats on the Fury! I had the same experience with East Cape after buying used. Kevin and Adam are first class guys that take care of their customers.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Congrats, Very nice Skiff!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Was this boat from north florida? I think ive seen it


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the East Cape family


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks all!

To answer the questions...yes a 2.5 year old is on board on a regular basis. Already learning to cast a spincaster and grabs bait out of the livewell by hand! And yes this boat was from north Florida originally.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking boat Murph.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful skiff. Congrats! Any chance you have measured draft loaded down the way you are describing?


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Beautiful skiff. Congrats! Any chance you have measured draft loaded down the way you are describing?


I don't but I can do that at some point. It's not much, I know that...if I had to guess, maybe 7 inches? We're talking LOADED...wayyy to much crap on board. Toddler gear, snacks and drinks in a loaded Yeti 45, fishing gear, full tank of gas, 2 adults and a toddler, bean bag, etc. Normal load it has got to be sub 6 inches. I started dragging ankle deep when I was fishing solo, one time.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

rkmurphy526 said:


> I don't but I can do that at some point. It's not much, I know that...if I had to guess, maybe 7 inches? We're talking LOADED...wayyy to much crap on board. Toddler gear, snacks and drinks in a loaded Yeti 45, fishing gear, full tank of gas, 2 adults and a toddler, bean bag, etc. Normal load it has got to be sub 6 inches. I started dragging ankle deep when I was fishing solo, one time.


LOL. Yeah man, if you get the opportunity and its not too much trouble that would be great. Really appreciate it, currently in the research process.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

East cape - great boat, great people. Best of luck!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> LOL. Yeah man, if you get the opportunity and its not too much trouble that would be great. Really appreciate it, currently in the research process.


We just did a test in a buddies Fury last week. We poled into a sloped sand bottom until we started dragging then measured. We were close to 7”. He’s got a center console with a Zuke 60. We were pretty loaded, hopefully that gives you some close numbers but obviously not an exact science. I like his so much I’ve gotten in line to get one for myself.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> We just did a test in a buddies Fury last week. We poled into a sloped sand bottom until we started dragging then measured. We were close to 7”. He’s got a center console with a Zuke 60. We were pretty loaded, hopefully that gives you some close numbers but obviously not an exact science. I like his so much I’ve gotten in line to get one for myself.


Really appreciate the info guys. Been in contact with Kevin in the past and have had some hold ups since that time but, I am back in the process of making a final decision in the matter. Any cons " personally " you have encountered with the fury? Not poking at ECS but, just want as much pro's and con's as possible. Thanks so much in advance guys.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Really appreciate the info guys. Been in contact with Kevin in the past and have had some hold ups since that time but, I am back in the process of making a final decision in the matter. Any cons " personally " you have encountered with the fury? Not poking at ECS but, just want as much pro's and con's as possible. Thanks so much in advance guys.


It’s hard to say man...any “cons” I could speak to were VERY minimal and I’d just rather not speak to them. All were either due to age/sitting or were very simple fixes that I did myself with a couple hours on a weekend. Not to mention, keep in mind, my boat is a 2012. They’re building boats completely differently now...all builders improve with time.

If you plan on doing any beachside tarpon fishing or crossing rough bays, I’d add a bilge pump in the sponson area and a backup/second pump in the bilge itself. That’s really it. I’m really happy with it. It’s a great boat. I love that it has some deadrise...having had and fished zero-deadrise boats a lot, it makes a night and day difference on the smoothness of the ride.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

rkmurphy526 said:


> It’s hard to say man...any “cons” I could speak to were VERY minimal and I’d just rather not speak to them. All were either due to age/sitting or were very simple fixes that I did myself with a couple hours on a weekend. Not to mention, keep in mind, my boat is a 2012. They’re building boats completely differently now...all builders improve with time.
> 
> If you plan on doing any beachside tarpon fishing or crossing rough bays, I’d add a bilge pump in the sponson area and a backup/second pump in the bilge itself. That’s really it. I’m really happy with it. It’s a great boat. I love that it has some deadrise...having had and fished zero-deadrise boats a lot, it makes a night and day difference on the smoothness of the ride.


Sweet...Really appreciate your time bud. Be safe and enjoy the new whip!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Sweet...Really appreciate your time bud. Be safe and enjoy the new whip!


Happy to help. You'll love it, if you get one. The customer service is unbelievable, too.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

Congrats on your killer skiff. Welcome to the East Cape Family!!!

I can't say enough about their second to non customer service. The ECS crew is very professional and have an extreme wealth of knowledge. They craft/manufacture high quality products and their attention to detail is superb!

I, too, am a Fury owner (with vented tunnel). My wife and I are pleasantly surprised, amazed & pleased by the performance & handling of this boat. Especially coming off a 24ft flat bottom bay boat with a 250 hp motor. It has been one of the best decisions I've made & do not regret downsizing one bit.

I can go on and on but don't want to hijack your thread.

BTW...Awesome on getting the little one hooked on fishing.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet skiff congrats! I love my fury so much versatility


----------

